# Notes MacBook Pro absente d'iCloud



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

Bonjour.

Hier j'ai insérer des nouvelles notes et à un moment, la synchronisation avec iCloud et iPhone s'est interrompue. J'ai pensé à un problème de connexion internet et ce matin avec une connexion fibre optique, même problème. Pas de synchronisation.

Par contre si :


création d'une note sur iPhone : apparait dans iCloud.com
création d'une note sur iCloud.com : apparait sur iPhone et Macbook Pro
création d'une note sur MacBook Pro : _*Pas de note sur iPhone ni iCloud*_*.*

J'ai désactivé l'identifiant Apple et re-démarré le Macbook et toujours le même problème (j'ai fait de même avec l'iPhone 11)

Voici les paramètres, peut être ai-je raté quelque chose.






Si quelqu'un peut m'aider car je ne comprends pas.

Par avance Merci.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Juin 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Bonjour.
> 
> Hier j'ai insérer des nouvelles notes et à un moment, la synchronisation avec iCloud et iPhone s'est interrompue.


C’est à dire et comment tu le sais ?


val2004 a dit:


> J'ai pensé à un problème de connexion internet et ce matin avec une connexion fibre optique, même problème. Pas de synchronisation.
> 
> Par contre si :
> 
> ...


Quand tu crée une notes sur iPhone, elle n’apparaît pas dans l’application Notes sur ton Mac ?


val2004 a dit:


> J'ai désactivé l'identifiant Apple et re-démarré le Macbook et toujours le même problème (j'ai fait de même avec l'iPhone 11)
> 
> Voici les paramètres, peut être ai-je raté quelque chose.
> 
> ...


Pour moi, le problème vient de ton MacBook.


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> C’est à dire et comme tu le sais ?
> 
> Quand tu crée une notes sur iPhone elle n’apparaît pas dans Notes sur ton Mac ?


1º : J'ai fait une copier-coller d'une fiche text-édit. 



Sud083 a dit:


> C’est à dire et comment tu le sais ?
> 
> Quand tu crée une notes sur iPhone, elle n’apparaît pas dans l’application Notes sur ton Mac ?
> 
> Pour moi, le problème vient de ton MacBook.



si Note créee sur iPhone, non elle n'apparait pas dans Notes sur Mac mais elle apparait bien dans Notes sur iCloud.

Par contre, si création d'un Note sur iCloud.com, elle apparait sur Mac et sur iPhone. Si je fais une modification de ladite note sur Mac, la modification ne se fait ni sur iPhone ni sur iCloud.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Juin 2022)

Je ne sais pas si sur les dernières versions de MacOS on peut supprimer et réinstaller l’application Notes

Ou alors :






						Ajouter ou supprimer des comptes dans Notes sur Mac
					

Dans Notes sur votre Mac, vous pouvez synchroniser des notes depuis tous vos comptes Internet (iCloud, Yahoo, etc.).



					support.apple.com
				




Fais une sauvegarde de tes notes en pdf avant.

Est ce que ce problème tu l’as qu’avec les notes iCloud ou tu as d’autres services iCloud qui ont ce problème depuis le Mac ?


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si sur les dernières versions de MacOS on peut supprimer et réinstaller l’application Notes
> 
> Ou alors :
> 
> ...


Je n'ai ce problème qu'avec Notes. Photos, contacts fonctionne normalement. Je vais regarder le lien. Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Juin 2022)

Je ne sais pas combien de notes tu as ?
Mais dans la mesure où c’est des notes iCloud, avant de faire toute manipulation, je te conseille d’en faire des copies (export PDF ou capture d’écran)


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas combien de notes tu as ?
> Mais dans la mesure où c’est des notes iCloud, avant de faire toute manipulation, je te conseille d’en faire des copies (export PDF ou capture d’écran) text.edit.


J'en ai 27 et je les ai sauvage hier mais en Textedit.

Concernant le lien en #4 Notes est bien coché.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Juin 2022)

Peut-être supprimer le compte dans l’application Notes et le remettre.
Faut être sur d’avoir sauvegarder les notes avant.


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

Supprimer le compte dans l'application : je ne comprends pas comment faire.

J'ai changé le mot de passe de l'apple ID et la synchronisation se fait, lentement, mais elle se fait.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Juin 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Supprimer le compte dans l'application : je ne comprends pas comment faire.
> 
> J'ai changé le mot de passe de l'apple ID et la synchronisation se fait, lentement, mais elle se fait.


Donc c’est en train de se régler ?


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Donc c’est en train de se régler ?


Exactement. C’est bizarre non ?


----------



## Sud083 (30 Juin 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Exactement. C’est bizarre non ?


Très étrange oui et c’est bizarre que la synchronisation se soit interrompue brusquement entre iPhone et iCloud car même si le Wifi se déconnecte, il y’a la connexion en cellulaire sur l’iPhone.
L’essentiel est que ça se résolve.
Première fois que ça te le fait ?


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

Ce n'est pas la 1ère fois. La fois précédente j'avais dû copier toutes les notes, les enregistrer dans Notes mais en activant Sur Mon Mac. Je les ai supprimer, désactiver Apple ID, redémarrage, déconnection à Apple ID et re-tranfert des Notes de Sur Mon Mac vers Sur iCloud.

Une reinstallation de MacOs serait-elle la bienvenue ?


----------



## Sud083 (30 Juin 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la 1ère fois. La fois précédente j'avais dû copier toutes les notes, les enregistrer dans Notes mais en activant Sur Mon Mac. Je les ai supprimer, désactiver Apple ID, redémarrage, déconnection à Apple ID et re-tranfert des Notes de Sur Mon Mac vers Sur iCloud.


Et ça avait marché ?


val2004 a dit:


> Une reinstallation de MacOs serait-elle la bienvenue ?


C’est étrange ce soucis.
Ça se produit uniquement avec le Mac jamais avec iPhone ?



val2004 a dit:


> si Note créee sur iPhone, non elle n'apparait pas dans Notes sur Mac mais elle apparait bien dans Notes sur iCloud.


Les notes sur ton Mac sont stockés en local pas sur iCloud donc logique qu’elles n’apparaissent pas.
Par contre elles apparaissent dans tes notes iCloud sur ton Mac ?


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

1º - oui ça a fonctionnait, jusqu'à hier.

2º : je confirme, uniquement avec le Mac jamais avec l'iPhone

3º : les Notes sont maintenant stockées en local mais également sur iCloud sur le MacBook et toutes les notes apparaissent bien. Il y a 7 notes que je n'ai pas encore transféré.


----------



## Sud083 (30 Juin 2022)

C’est plus prudent de stocker des notes dans « Sur mon Mac » ça te permettra d’en avoir une copie dans l’ordinateur en cas d’éventuel futur problème.
D’ailleurs tu peux faire pareil sur iPhone aussi.
C’est étrange ce problème franchement, une fois j’avais eu un soucis avec notes iCloud mais rien ne passait, c’était différent.
Peut-être une réinstallation utile mais incertain.


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> C’est plus prudent de stocker des notes dans « Sur mon Mac » ça te permettra d’en avoir une copie dans l’ordinateur en cas d’éventuel futur problème.
> D’ailleurs tu peux faire pareil sur iPhone aussi.
> C’est étrange ce problème franchement, une fois j’avais eu un soucis avec notes iCloud mais rien ne passait, c’était différent.
> Peut-être une réinstallation utile mais incertain.


Ok merci beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de m'aider. Je vais laisser le système comme ça et verrais à l'usage. 
Merci encore et bonne soirée.


----------



## val2004 (30 Juin 2022)

La synchronisation ne fonctionne déjà plus


----------



## val2004 (1 Juillet 2022)

Aux grands maux, les grands remèdes. 


J'ai fait un essai em Mode sans échec et pas de problème de synchronisation 

Du coup, en mode normal, j'ai tout décoché dans Préférence Système, Comptes Internet, iCloud. Puis j'ai supprimer iCloud. L'identifiant Apple était toujours connecté.

J'ai redémarré le Mac re-connexion Apple Id et test de synchronisation qui fonctionne très bien.

Ce matin nouveau test et ça fonctionne la synchronisation se fait correctement entre le Mac et l'iPhone et iCloud.


----------



## Sud083 (1 Juillet 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Aux grands maux, les grands remèdes.
> 
> 
> J'ai fait un essai em Mode sans échec et pas de problème de synchronisation
> ...


Oui donc problème qui venait du Mac.
L’essentiel c’est que tu n’ai pas perdu de notes dans cette manipulation


----------



## val2004 (1 Juillet 2022)

Les ayant perdu une fois, j'ai prévu le coup et fait une sauvegarde.


----------



## AppleTogetherLovely (1 Juillet 2022)

Le mode sans échecs est formidable !
J'espère que tu as bien tout sauvegardé, car TM est tout aussi formidable


----------



## val2004 (1 Juillet 2022)

AppleTogetherLovely a dit:


> Le mode sans échecs est formidable !
> J'espère que tu as bien tout sauvegardé, car TM est tout aussi formidable


Oui tout sauvegardé ce jour sur TM.


----------



## val2004 (1 Juillet 2022)

Mais c'est pas possible. Ça ne re-fonctionne plus


----------



## Sud083 (1 Juillet 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Mais c'est pas possible. Ça ne re-fonctionne plus


Est-ce que tu as testé à partir d’un autre réseau internet sur ton Mac ?
Est ce que tu as tenté de supprimer le compte iCloud de tes notes dans ton Mac (après avoir sauvegarde tes notes) ?
Peut-être un problème de certificat ?






						Impossible fermer ou supprimer ma session compte Icloud sur mon Mac High Sierra
					

Depuis hier, le service Icloud Drive de mon Mac (2011 sous High Sierra) ne se synchronise plus sur Icloud. 1) les nouvelles photos prises sur mon Iphone n'apparaissent pas dans Photos sur le Mac 2) quand je mets à jour un fichier sur Icloud Drive sur mon Mac, le chargement vers Icloud ne se...




					forums.macg.co
				




Tu as tenté de contacter l’assistance Apple ou même d’aller en Apple Store ?


----------



## val2004 (1 Juillet 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Est-ce que tu as testé à partir d’un autre réseau internet sur ton Mac ?
> Est ce que tu as tenté de supprimer le compte iCloud de tes notes dans ton Mac (après avoir sauvegarde tes notes) ?
> Peut-être un problème de certificat ?
> 
> ...


J'ai testé avec box maison et box travail

Je vais regardé le lien. 

J'ai trouvé un discussion sur Forum Apple et une personne parlait qu'en désactivant iCloud Drive ça avait résolu le problème. Du coup j'ai tenté et ça re-fonctionne (jusqu'à quand )

Au pire, contacter Apple car pas d'Apple Store ici. Va falloir que je vienne travailler tôt, 7h de décalage entre le Mexique et la France.


----------



## iDanGener (1 Juillet 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> [..]
> 
> création d'une note sur MacBook Pro : _*Pas de note sur iPhone ni iCloud*_*.*


Bonjour,
La note sur le MacBook est-elle bien créée dans le dossier iCloud et non dans un dossier d'un compte local.


----------



## val2004 (1 Juillet 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La note sur le MacBook est-elle bien créée dans le dossier iCloud et non dans un dossier d'un compte local.


Oui, les notes sont bien créées sur iCloud (compte par défaut : iCloud). J'ai également activé le compte Sur Mon Mac par mesure de sécurité.


----------



## iDanGener (4 Juillet 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> J'en ai 27 et je les ai sauvage hier mais en Textedit



On viens de me faire connaître l'application Exporter; cela pourrais peut-être t'intéresser (pour éviter de copier/coller chacune de tes notes (cliquer ici pour -> commentaires concernant l'appli Exporter)


----------



## val2004 (4 Juillet 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> On viens de me faire connaître l'application Exporter; cela pourrais peut-être t'intéresser (pour éviter de copier/coller chacune de tes notes (cliquer ici pour -> commentaires concernant l'appli Exporter)


Bonjour. 
Merci beaucoup pour le lien, je vais regarder ça.

Hier la synchronisation a une fois de plus planté.

Redémarrage en Mode sans Échec, test de synchronisation qui a fonctionné puis redémarrage en mode normal et synchronisation qui s’est remise à fonctionner correctement.


----------



## val2004 (6 Juillet 2022)

J'ai trouvé ce qui crée le problème de synchronisation : l'ajout d'images en .png ou .jpg. 

Si je crée une note sur le Mac et y ajoute une image, la synchronisation se bloque. 

Pas de problème si création depuis iPhone.


----------



## Sud083 (6 Juillet 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce qui crée le problème de synchronisation : l'ajout d'images en .png ou .jpg.
> 
> Si je crée une note sur le Mac et y ajoute une image, la synchronisation se bloque.
> 
> Pas de problème si création depuis iPhone.


Je viens de tester avec un Mac en créant une note avec 2 photos JPG et PNG et ça marche nickel la synchronisation avec l’iPhone.

Enfin si ça a résolu ton problème c’est l’essentiel.


----------



## iDanGener (6 Juillet 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ce qui crée le problème de synchronisation : l'ajout d'images en .png ou .jpg. [..]



Ça fonctionne bien pour moi lorsque je synchronise mes notes comportant de telles images (ainsi que des tiff), entre le iMac sous Mojave ou Monterey et le iPad.

Se pourrait-il que ce soit à cause de la taille des images?  Combien de ko les images ?


----------



## val2004 (16 Juillet 2022)

iDanGener a dit:


> Ça fonctionne bien pour moi lorsque je synchronise mes notes comportant de telles images (ainsi que des tiff), entre le iMac sous Mojave ou Monterey et le iPad.
> 
> Se pourrait-il que ce soit à cause de la taille des images?  Combien de ko les images ?


Par exemple, une image fait 74 Ko et dimension : 384 pixel x 276.


----------



## val2004 (27 Septembre 2022)

Bon toujours le même problème. Le synchronisation fonctionne pas intermittence.
​Un technicien en ligne Apple me demande de faire la mise à jour iOS16 sur iPhone 13 Pro Max et de passer le Mac de Big Sur 11.7 à Monterrey.

Sachant qu'avant l'iPhone 13, j'avais un iPhone 11 sous iOS 15 et le même Mac sous Catalania et que plus d'une année s'est écoulée quand le problème de synchronisation a apparu.

Du coup, je ne sais pas quoi faire.

Ça fait maintenant plus de 15 minutes que j'ai désactivé Note dans Préférences iCloud et que la roue crantée tourne toujours










Pour info : pas de problème d'internet, synchronisation photos entre iPad de mari et son compte iCloud pas de problème et synchronisation de photos de mon iPhone vers Photo Mac pas de problème.


----------



## val2004 (28 Septembre 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Impossible fermer ou supprimer ma session compte Icloud sur mon Mac High Sierra
> 
> 
> Depuis hier, le service Icloud Drive de mon Mac (2011 sous High Sierra) ne se synchronise plus sur Icloud. 1) les nouvelles photos prises sur mon Iphone n'apparaissent pas dans Photos sur le Mac 2) quand je mets à jour un fichier sur Icloud Drive sur mon Mac, le chargement vers Icloud ne se...
> ...


Sachant que la discussion porte sur High Sierra et Safari 13, je n'ose pas télécharger les certificats et les installer car MacBook Intel sous Big Sur 11.7 et Safari 14.1.2


----------



## Sud083 (29 Septembre 2022)

Personnellement j’ai un iPhone 13 Pro Max avec iOS 15.6.1 et un MacBook Pro 2011 sous Mac OS X El Capitan et les notes se synchronisent parfaitement avec parfois quelques latences et bugs mais rien à voir avec ce que tu as.
Par contre c’est vrai que iCloud ne fonctionne pas aussi parfaitement, je n’ai pas iCloud Drive dans le Finder par exemple.

Il se peut aussi que tu ai une notes qui pose problème.

Sur ton Mac il n’y a que ton compte iCloud sur ta session ?


----------



## val2004 (29 Septembre 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Personnellement j’ai un iPhone 13 Pro Max avec iOS 15.6.1 et un MacBook Pro 2011 sous Mac OS X El Capitan et les notes se synchronisent parfaitement avec parfois quelques latences et bugs mais rien à voir avec ce que tu as.
> Par contre c’est vrai que iCloud ne fonctionne pas aussi parfaitement, je n’ai pas iCloud Drive dans le Finder par exemple.
> 
> Il se peut aussi que tu ai une notes qui pose problème.
> ...


Bonjour.

Oui, il n’y a que le compte iCloud sur la session et « sur mon Mac » également en doublon.

iCloud Drive est désactivé sur Mac & iPhone.


----------



## Sud083 (29 Septembre 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> iCloud Drive est désactivé sur Mac & iPhone.


En l’activant, il y a une différence ?


----------



## val2004 (29 Septembre 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> En l’activant, il y a une différence ?


Je ne trouve pas qu’il y en ait une. Je le verrai comment ? En créant une note et voir si elle se synchronise ?


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Septembre 2022)

de mon coté aucun souci de synchro de mes NOTES entre mon MacBook Pro 2018, mon iPhone 12 Pro et mon iPad Air 4.
tous en dernière version de leur OS possible.
j'ai iCloud activé évidemment, et aussi iCloud Drive qui me sert ponctuellement.

Par contre je note que la synchro est beaucoup plus rapide quand je suis partout en WIFI.


----------



## Sud083 (29 Septembre 2022)

val2004 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas qu’il y en ait une. Je le verrai comment ? En créant une note et voir si elle se synchronise ?


Essaye toujours oui 


val2004 a dit:


> Un technicien en ligne Apple me demande de faire la mise à jour iOS16 sur iPhone 13 Pro Max et de passer le Mac de Big Sur 11.7 à Monterrey.
> 
> Sachant qu'avant l'iPhone 13, j'avais un iPhone 11 sous iOS 15 et le même Mac sous Catalania et que plus d'une année s'est écoulée quand le problème de synchronisation a apparu.
> 
> Du coup, je ne sais pas quoi faire.


Il ne t’a rien conseillé d’autre, il ne t’a pas dit d’où ça pouvait venir ? 

C’est quand même très particulier ce problème…


----------



## val2004 (29 Septembre 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Essaye toujours oui
> 
> Il ne t’a rien conseillé d’autre, il ne t’a pas dit d’où ça pouvait venir ?
> 
> C’est quand même très particulier ce problème…


Le technicien m’a dit que tant que les appareils ne sont pas sous les derniers iOS & MacOS, il ne peut pas aller plus loin pour m’aider


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Septembre 2022)

mais tu n'as pas fait la màj de ton iPhone ? pareil pour le Mac ?

oui je commencerais par là


----------



## val2004 (29 Septembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> mais tu n'as pas fait la màj de ton iPhone ? pareil pour le Mac ?
> 
> oui je commencerais par là


iPhone toujours sous IOS 15.7 et MacBook sous dernière mise à jour de Big Sur


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Septembre 2022)

Ce ne sont pas les derniers OS possibles non ?


----------



## val2004 (29 Septembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Ce ne sont pas les derniers OS possibles non ?


Pour iPhone le dernier c’est iOS16 et pour Mac c’est Monterey.

Donc non, mon matériel ne comprend pas le dernier iOS ou MacOs


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je ne pense pas pas qu'il soit question d'OS ou d'IOS, je te propose un essai qui est souvent concluant :  dans les Préférences Systèmes du Mac tu désactives iCloud puis réactive, un peu de patience que tout se remette en place et...tu nous dira si cela a fonctionné.


----------



## val2004 (29 Septembre 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je ne pense pas pas qu'il soit question d'OS ou d'IOS, je te propose un essai qui est souvent concluant :  dans les Préférences Systèmes du Mac tu désactives iCloud puis réactive, un peu de patience que tout se remette en place et...tu nous dira si cela a fonctionné.


Bonsoir.

J’ai déjà tenté cette procédure mais ça n’a rien donné.


----------



## love_leeloo (29 Septembre 2022)

Tu es bien sur le même réseau wifi sur les 2 devices ?


----------



## val2004 (29 Septembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Tu es bien sur le même réseau wifi sur les 2 devices ?


Absolument et j’ai testé 3 réseaux wifi différents sur les appareils


----------



## val2004 (30 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir.
J’ai activé iCloud Drive sur Mac et iPhone et toujours le même problème de synchronisation.

En #25 on fait référence à des certificats mais je ne sais pas s’ils sont ok pour Big Sur car discussion porte sur High Sierra.


----------



## val2004 (31 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Suite à un déplacement en Europe avec le Mac et le téléphone, la synchronisation s'est remise à fonctionne normalement, le wifi était déjà connu du Mac.

J'avais pourtant fait des essais de synchronisation avec 2 autres wifi mais le problème persistait. 

Bref, tout fonctionne.

Passez une Bonne Fête de Fin d'Année.


----------

